# DP 8.02 has been released! For Mac and Windows



## kgdrum (May 1, 2013)

DP 8.02 has been released!
For Mac and Windows,with demos!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 1, 2013)

dloading the windows demo now....


----------



## Farkle (May 1, 2013)

Who-HOOO!!

D/l'ing demo today! I have DP 6 for the mac, so this will be a fun upgrade!

Mike


----------



## jamwerks (May 1, 2013)

Finally for Windows. Awesome!! _-)


----------



## Cinesamples (May 1, 2013)

Too cool!!! Congrats MOTU!!! Great move on offering a free downloadable demo.

I predict DP to be an industry standard in no time.

(disclaimer: I am a MOTU fanboy)

MP


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 1, 2013)

Curious...how stable is DP? i know windows has no track record yet.

Can people report back their demo experiences here?


----------



## jamwerks (May 1, 2013)

Funny that the Windows version makes it out before Logic 10. Might give an idea to a lot of people... :idea:


----------



## dcoscina (May 1, 2013)

I've been working with DP8 since its inception and love it. Looking forward to 8.02 update as well.

It works well with how my mind thinks.


----------



## MikeH (May 1, 2013)

I'm so rock solid on DP 7.24 that I'll probably wait until I get a completely upgraded system (and more RAM) to update to DP8. But I love what I have and don't want to rock the boat yet, especially after the reign of terror that was DP6.


----------



## cc64 (May 1, 2013)

Hey Mike,

i understand your hesitation but DP8 is so much like DP 7.24 that when you do a "save as" you don't even have a DP7 option, it starts at DP6 and down. Just did a big project with another composer and we went from DP8 to DP7 to DP8 without even noticing...

YMMV of course. I'm anxious to see if the bugs related to certain types of QuickTime movies' audio streaming where ironed out.

As an aside regarding 64bit i'm not finding that DP8 64 is so much more efficient as to eliminate the need for VE PRO. Loading a reasonably large template brings DP8 to it's knees pretty fast. Then again it seems to be the same with other DAWs like LOGIC if i'm not mistaking.

Claude


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 1, 2013)

cc64 @ Wed May 01 said:


> As an aside regarding 64bit i'm not finding that DP8 64 is so much more efficient as to eliminate the need for VE PRO. Loading a reasonably large template brings DP8 to it's knees pretty fast. Then again it seems to be the same with other DAWs like LOGIC if i'm not mistaking.
> 
> Claude



In order to get DP8 to more efficiently load VIs...the way OSX central CPU hub thing works is that you should use a different Kontakt or VI instance for each instrument (according to Dave at MOTU). This forces it to spread across the various CPU cores evenly. Using multi-timbral instruments will all throw it all to one core on that VI instance. BUT...for large orchestra templates...this is just not feasible. But apparently...there is some issue in how OSX handles the instances that needs a workaround. VEPro does this workaround much better. Also...there are many good reasons to still host VIs outside of the sequencer despite a 64-bit DP...or Logic....or Cubase, etc.... One of which is the ability to freely open and close sequence files without having to reload the VIs when you do it because they are just sitting there loaded all day long in an outside program ready to go.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2013)

Farkle @ 1st May 2013 said:


> I have DP 6 for the mac, so this will be a fun upgrade!
> 
> Mike



I would think so, Mike. I loved 7.24 and I think anyone would prefer it to v6.x. I'm on this update (8.02) and writing a cue; so far so good. I'm on a Mac.


----------



## Reegs (May 1, 2013)

Finally the Windows release!

I know what I'll be playing with this weekend...


----------



## Nuno (May 2, 2013)

How do you deal with keyswitching in DP8? Is there something something like expression maps in DP?


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 2, 2013)

I've got DP 8 up and running in Demo mode. Somethings feel really cool, some a little clunky. I love the picture playback and streamers options.

I can't seem to get DP to load any of my VST plug-ins like kontact. Can someone give me a clue?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

Jimbo 88 @ Thu May 02 said:


> I've got DP 8 up and running in Demo mode. Somethings feel really cool, some a little clunky. I love the picture playback and streamers options.
> 
> I can't seem to get DP to load any of my VST plug-ins like kontact. Can someone give me a clue?
> 
> Thanks!



How do you mean..."can't get it to load any VST plug-ins?"

If you try to add an instrument track are there none of them listed in the menu? Or they are listed as options and you select one and it will not load?


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 2, 2013)

There are none listed in the menu. I don't think DP 8 knows of the instruments I have. I'm not sure if that is a demo thing, but pdf says the demo is fully functional.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

Jimbo 88 @ Thu May 02 said:


> There are none listed in the menu. I don't think DP 8 knows of the instruments I have. I'm not sure if that is a demo thing, but pdf says the demo is fully functional.
> 
> Thanks!



When this happens on a MAC it is because folks are running 64-bit DP and do not have 64-bit compatible plug-ins installed. It will not see 32-bit plugins. There is not 32-bit bridge. Are you running the latest Kontakt that is 64-bit? If you open in 32-bit mode instead...do you then all of a sudden see your plug-ins? I assume this is a full 64-bit install of windows?

In the DP preferences...there should be a plug-in tab among all of the program settings that will allow you to manage your plugins. Are your plugins listed there and just unchecked perhaps? (Un-checking them disables them). 

You could also call MOTU. They have gotten a lot better with humans answer the phone for tech support. They are in Massachusetts so mornings eastern time zone is better.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 2, 2013)

Ahhh yes...I have to add the plugin folders under preferences and restart DP 8.

Got it! thanks Again!


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

Jimbo 88 @ Thu May 02 said:


> Ahhh yes...I have to add the plugin folders under preferences and restart DP 8.
> 
> Got it! thanks Again!



You're very welcome. Glad you got that working so your demo can effectively proceed. :wink: =o


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

Also...there are some good tutorial videos links on the DP splash/welcome screen (right side). For anyone wanting to quickly get up to speed on some of its features and navigating the interface...those videos are a good thing to spend some time with.


----------



## dcoscina (May 2, 2013)

I love the new build. The splash screen makes DP feel a little more contemporary. Work flow on DP is the fastest of any DAW I've used. I love how you can move around sections right on the arrange page without cutting and pasting. Copy paste a section by click-alt and drag. Simple as 1-2-3.

Awesome


----------



## kdm (May 2, 2013)

I have DP8 on Win7x64 here. 

Question for longtime DP users: How do you guys get used the tiny fonts/type on a 1920x1080 display? It's hard to read a lot of text, small "M" and "P" buttons on the mixer, etc, and I have near 20/20 vision. I'm not sure I can get used to this. Much smaller than ProTools or Nuendo. 

Overall DP8/Win seems to have quite a few issues, but given it is basically a 1.0 for the Windows platform, it is to be expected to a degree - still probably an update or two away from being production-ready. I plan to compile a list to send to MOTU when I have time to walk through it.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 2, 2013)

kdm @ Thu May 02 said:


> I have DP8 on Win7x64 here.
> 
> Question for longtime DP users: How do you guys get used the tiny fonts/type on a 1920x1080 display? It's hard to read a lot of text, small "M" and "P" buttons on the mixer, etc, and I have near 20/20 vision. I'm not sure I can get used to this. Much smaller than ProTools or Nuendo.
> 
> Overall DP8/Win seems to have quite a few issues, but given it is basically a 1.0 for the Windows platform, it is to be expected to a degree - still probably an update or two away from being production-ready. I plan to compile a list to send to MOTU when I have time to walk through it.



Yea the small size is an issue for me also. Editing notes inside the midi editor is the same issue. The work area and graphics are small and hard to maneuver. Perhaps I'm just not use to it.

When i reopen a file DP can't find my picture and other small things, but it has some pretty cool features I'm liking.


----------



## Justin Miller (May 2, 2013)

I was forced to use DP7 throughout college and the whole time I just despised it for its graphics issues, video playback issues, appearance, project setup process, and lack of 64-bit. Despite all that, I bought DP8 once I got out of school and all of those issues are now in the past--this version is a huge step forward, and I do think it will become a standard, alongside Cubase, for Windows users.


----------



## MikeH (May 2, 2013)

Jimbo 88 @ Thu May 02 said:


> Yea the small size is an issue for me also. Editing notes inside the midi editor is the same issue.




You can enlarge the midi notes so it looks just like Pro Tools.


----------



## Justin Miller (May 2, 2013)

What is the size of your monitor, and how far do you set it back? With the apple 30-inch display (2560 x 1600) it is ok up to about 50-55 inches away. With the 17" laptop (1920 x 1200) I need to be a little bit closer to see it well because there is a higher density of pixels per sq. inch.


----------



## kdm (May 2, 2013)

Justin Miller @ Thu May 02 said:


> What is the size of your monitor, and how far do you set it back? With the apple 30-inch display (2560 x 1600) it is ok up to about 50-55 inches away.




3x24" displays, 1920x1080 each. About 30" away from my mix position.

Nuendo and ProTools look great here. 

DP's preferences pages are very hard to read. Many icons are way too small, making working with them tedious. It is a pretty big step down in visual effectiveness from Nuendo 6 and PT10 to be quite honest. DP seems to be designed with a 1280x1024 max display resolution - likely a holdover from earlier days of lower resolution displays. I doubt MOTU really wants to redesign the GUI at this point - it's no small task. 

DP also seems to miss most of the bussing and routing flexibility in Nuendo and ProTools that are pretty much required for my template/slave set but I'll keep looking into that.

Performance is no where near Nuendo or ProTools. Single short video (just one audio track) requires 30% cpu. Removing the video drops cpu usage back to 6-9%.


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

Everything...and I mean pretty much everything is customizable in DP. If you are not liking the way something looks...I am sure there is a way to change it. There are a lot of various themes which change the color schemes. Some work better in low light environments...some better in bright environments...some colorful...some trendy and modern, etc...You can even tweak them to make your own if you really want to. 

For the size of tracks...everything is changeable and resizable. For the consolidated window...anything can be anywhere. Or if you don't like the consolidated window...make everything in their own window. Or have one consolidated on the "main screen" and separate windows on 2nd and third screens. 

If you are not liking the way it looks or is laid out...I guarantee you if you spend time with it...you can make it look like most anything you want. They even have a "ProTools" (MoTools) window set and color scheme for example. And it does not just stop with the look. The key commands can all be changed to whatever you want too. So if you have a set of key commands you already know from Cubase or ProTools or Logic...just spend an afternoon changing the defaults in DP to whatever you want. 
DP is probably the most customizable of all the DAWs.


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

kdm @ Thu May 02 said:


> DP also seems to miss most of the bussing and routing flexibility in Nuendo and ProTools that are pretty much required for my template/slave set but I'll keep looking into that.



What are you not able to do? I have hundreds of tracks some controlling slave computers, various ways coming back into DP with outboard gear, ADAT optical, via VEPro5, etc...and never had an issue routing anything. Are your audio bundles set up the same way?



kdm @ Thu May 02 said:


> Performance is no where near Nuendo or ProTools. Single short video (just one audio track) requires 30% cpu. Removing the video drops cpu usage back to 6-9%.



DPs new video engine as of DP8 is running amazing on fairly new systems with new video cards and more sluggish on older systems with older video cards. Especially the ATI X800 XT and some other earlier NVidia cards. How new is your machine? Within the last couple years...or older? 

Dave Roberts at MOTU has said many times that DP is optimized to run H264 video first and foremost. In DP7 days it was DVCPRO instead. 

I think as more people spend more time with it rather than just a day...it will start to show its strengths. Which is why I feel the new 30 day demo is huge for MOTU. For them, this is a welcome game changer.

DP7.24 was the most stable and feature rich version of DP I have ever used sating back to MAC OS9 and DP2.7. While DP8 is a line 1 re-write for 64-bit systems...I feel it is certainly back almost to par...and will soon over take that.


----------



## kdm (May 2, 2013)

Brian Ralston @ Thu May 02 said:


> What are you not able to do? I have hundreds of tracks some controlling slave computers, various ways coming back into DP with outboard gear, ADAT optical, via VEPro5, etc...and never had an issue routing anything. Are your audio bundles set up the same way?



There are ways to do it, but it isn't as easy/fast (without being well-versed in DP, which doesn't happen until well after a complicated template is setup).

Basically input routes are easy. It's combining stereo and 5.1 reverbs with fold down stems that gets complicated. 



> DPs new video engine as of DP8 is running amazing on fairly new systems with new video cards and more sluggish on older systems with older video cards. Especially the ATI X800 XT and some other earlier NVidia cards. How new is your machine? Within the last couple years...or older?



The system is a probably 3-4 years old. The video card is a month old. Very new, NVidia triple head. Only DP struggles with video - and it is H264 - any H264 I've had from past clients actually. It won't even import PJPeg which is standard with Nuendo/Cubase (lower cpu usage than H264 since there is little/no decompression decoding strain placed on the cpu). The same videos run perfectly in ProTools and Nuendo with very low cpu usage. 

Basically, I could not use DP for scoring to picture with this level of performance. I haven't even started to add busses, routing, plugins, and 300 or so tracks of midi.

On text size - the preferences pages are very hard to read. A lot of text (mixer especially) is just too small, and not clear enough for the size. Some can be resized, but is there a way to resize the mixer (not add/remove sections, but resize the whole thing, a la Nuendo's new mixer)?


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 2, 2013)

I honestly think that it is just that you are so well versed in another DAW...that to change now for you would not be worth the learning curve of how things are situated and used in DP. There are so many top composers that use DP and have chosen it to be their sequencer of choice for some of the worlds top grossing films that I would hardly come to the blanket conclusion that it would not work well in scoring to video with large templates. Composers like Elfman, Giacchino, Shore, Debney, Marianelli, all use DP ...the list goes on and on. My template sounds like it is a similar size as yours and there is no issue at all. Fold downs and multi tracks going up to 10.2 outputs or more are easy if your audio bundles are set up properly. All on MACs of course because the windows version is commercially a day old at this point. 

I always tell my UCLA film scoring students that the best DAW to use is the one you are the quickest and most efficient at. If that for you is Cubase or ProTools...then that is what you should use. :wink: But believe me when I say that, DP is made and coded by guys who only focus on audio production and with specifically DP, film composers are a primary focus for MOTU. This is what they do. All they do. Just sayin'.


----------



## kdm (May 2, 2013)

I'm not saying DP isn't well suited for film scoring - that's not even a question.

I've only said that for 8.0, video performance on Win7x64 isn't good enough for me to work with it until MOTU improves it significantly. I was getting cpu spikes and audio dropouts with just a short H264 and one audio track. Remove the movie window and it was fine.

Maybe by 8.1, 8.2 or some later release it will be improved. For now though, the DP8 video engine simply isn't efficient on Win7.

You are right - I am probably too used to, and fast in Nuendo to make this much of a change. DP is too much of its' own mindset. ProTools and Nuendo are more similar, so I can work between them easily when needed. Your advice to your students is exactly right too. There is no "best", just best for each of us, at the time. 

I had bought DP8 last year when I was considering a move, but already went to Nuendo when DP/Win was delayed, but thought it worth trying since I have a license to authorize the demo. It has some cool features. Just not enough to entice a switch for me. For now at least.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 2, 2013)

My system is running videos in DP 8 pretty well with win7x64. I haven't really pushed the envelope yet but I'm running a 53 minute H264 video with more than a couple of audio tracks and soft synths.

Perhaps your system does not have certain codecs. That is an issue with other DAWs in windows.


----------



## Justin Miller (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear DP isn't working very well in Windows 7 Kdm. I will install it on my windows 8 partition and see if I get similar results (if its possible to on Windows 8--haven't checked). I definitely have no trouble reading anything in DP at 30 inches away on OS X, but that may be because I've just been doing it for a couple years. The video isn't taking much CPU either.


----------



## Nuno (May 3, 2013)

Working fine here (Win 7)...

How do you guys play two midi tracks at the same time using the same midi keyboard (to layer sounds..)? I can only record enable one track at a time in "tracks" window...


----------



## antoniopandrade (May 3, 2013)

Hi Nuno,

Look for the Multi-Record key command. When that's on, you'll have to set which input device you want to use to record on multiple tracks. For example, if you have an Axiom, you would select the Axiom as the input track for all your midi tracks.


----------



## gdoubleyou (May 4, 2013)

I have an old DP4 license, guess I'll take another look.

8)


----------



## Waywyn (May 4, 2013)

It is actually great when you tried an oooooold DP version years back on Mac ... and the moment you are registering for the new DP8 version on Windows, the first thing after hitting "Start demo" is ... your demo has expired! Nice one MOTU! Really a great way to start an already sceptic relationship (which always is when you check a new sequencer!


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 4, 2013)

Waywyn @ Sat May 04 said:


> It is actually great when you tried an oooooold DP version years back on Mac ... and the moment you are registering for the new DP8 version on Windows, the first thing after hitting "Start demo" is ... your demo has expired! Nice one MOTU! Really a great way to start an already sceptic relationship (which always is when you check a new sequencer!



I would tell you to call MOTU Alex...but being that you are in Germany, that may not be so easy. Go over to MOTUnation.com forums and start a thread. Call out "Magic Dave" in the troublshooting forums for either the windows or MAC version you are using. I assume MAC? And ask if there is any way to reset that. (Dave Roberts at MOTU). 

There use to be a bug in a previous auth file for DP that seemed to afffect later version as well. It is a hidden .dpauth file on the HD that just needs to be deleted. But you can delete it with the finder because it is hidden. It has to happen through the terminal...which they can give you what to type in.


----------



## Waywyn (May 4, 2013)

Brian Ralston @ Sat May 04 said:


> Waywyn @ Sat May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > It is actually great when you tried an oooooold DP version years back on Mac ... and the moment you are registering for the new DP8 version on Windows, the first thing after hitting "Start demo" is ... your demo has expired! Nice one MOTU! Really a great way to start an already sceptic relationship (which always is when you check a new sequencer!
> ...



Thanks Brian!


----------



## Nuno (May 6, 2013)

antoniopandrade @ Fri May 03 said:


> Hi Nuno,
> 
> Look for the Multi-Record key command. When that's on, you'll have to set which input device you want to use to record on multiple tracks. For example, if you have an Axiom, you would select the Axiom as the input track for all your midi tracks.



Ohhh...it works exactly like i want!

Obrigado, Antonio 

edit: well, not exactly...i use two midi keyboards and it seems like I have to use only one for this. In Cubase it's possible to set "all midi inputs" to Input.


----------



## sstern (Jun 11, 2013)

I love DP but I wish I could import tracks/instruments from my previous projects which makes my workflow much faster in Logic9 than using enormous templates from the beginning of each new project.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Jun 11, 2013)

Sergei, you can do that!

The process is a bit roundabit, but involves saving clippings of a project then importing them into another project (or dragging them into another project). 

You can save/import midi tracks and even midi data from those tracks.

=o


----------



## bdr (Jun 11, 2013)

Clippings are awesome. You can also use 'load' (from memory under the file menu' which gives you great control over which elements you would like to load from a previous project.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 11, 2013)

the Loadfunction and Clippings are fantastic! I've kept whole seasons of cues, audio and midi, compiled, in a master cue project. Then loaded them into my current show project as needed. How to audition? I kept mixes of the cues as clippings. Drag and drop 'em into a scene and quickly see what works. Brilliant features from MOTU. I have my issues with DP, as with all software, but it's absolutely amazingly flexible for doing series work.


----------



## sstern (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow thats great! Thank you guys for your help! It will really make my Digital Performer workflow faster as I love a lot in this program and I have lots of DAWs to compare to as I had to work in all of them (Sonar, Logic, Protools, Cubase). 

Researching those ideas about Clippings and "Load" function now.. Here is one of an interesting articles about Clippings I found, if anybody needs:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/Aug01/a ... es0801.asp


----------

